# Pastry and pie boxes



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I remember the subject passing by awhile back, but I need to find suppliers. 

Thunk yew vurry much!

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

April
i 4get ware u r?
Quantity?
If it's just small for yourself, I would be happy to send whatever you need.
pan


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I am finally getting interest in holiday baked goods around the valley here and hoping to open a supply/demand "bakery" until I can officially open one. So right now I'm looking to rent a kitchen, etc. Up to now I'd been operating out of my little disfunctional cafe, but my boss decided to hang it up (out of the blue...) 

There are no bakeries here and the interest is pretty high. The only other bakery items are doughnuts and the local Wally World, Albertsons and Smiths. This is in a town outside of LV with population of ovr 30k at this point?

So I actually need a steady supply.

Thanks again

April


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I buy my cake boxes from a local foodservice distributor, and the larger boxes, for wedding cakes, I mail order from www.uline.com .


----------



## breadlover (May 2, 2008)

hello. i just want to ask where i could find discount cake boards but with quality? I am just managing a small bakery and i need to really budget my limited capital. thanks to those who'll respond. :lips::lips::lips:


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Instawares is a good place to order a lot of things from.....cake boxes included:

http://search.instawares.com/cake-boxes.0.3.0.htm


----------



## thesweetspot (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I buy all of my boxes from CK Products. I don't have anywhere local that I can purchase anything like that. The shipping is kinda crazy because the boxes are so heavy, but their prices are great.


----------

